# Tale of Woe (and ice) 11/5 Canada



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, the local lakes have the ice off at last so Mothers day we decided to head out to Fairfax (about 80 minutes away) for a kayak fish, campfire and some bush fun.
Along the way, we droove over a massive frost heave at 100kmh. This resulted in the back wheels getting about a foot into the air and all 3 passengers hitting their heads on the roof of the truck. Didn't seem to be any major damage though so we kept on trucking.
As we got closer, we started to see snow, then more snow on the ground. Oh oh.
Arriving at Fairfax, it was still covered in 12 inches of solid ice amd 6 inches of white / flood ice.
Damnit!!!
So we chipped a hole at the end of the dock with a hatchet, dropped a line in and proceeded to have a wiener roast in the fire pit.
Sarah found a skeletool at the start of the dock, wow that looks like mine! Hang on, this was the last place I fished last year, that is mine!! It had been covered in snow since then so no one else had found it.
Then it was time to pack up, hang on, why is the hatch on the back of the yak open?????? It must have opened when we hit that bump. All my trout lures were in there, a spool of fluoro that I brought over from Australia, my knife and I don't even know what else. All gone. As the hatch is outside the box on the truck, it was all gone. We looked on the way back but could not see any of it. A couple on MX48s that were deadly on trout, an MW72, MW62, several spinners, some rapalas.... Arrrgghhhhh!!!!!
So, 2 1/2 hours of driving. No kayak fishing. No fish. Lost more lures in that one outing that any other before.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

But you found your skeletool, so you got that going for you

(What's a skeletool?)

EDIT: a leatherman skeletool?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh bugga.
I like my Skeletool, but I'd sooner loose that than a box of lures.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

NO!

I was thinking you got into some really hungry ice free trote that pantsed you regularly. Well, now you have time to reload until the ice does clear. Tough luck, though.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Ouch!! You reckon there might be a tyre business somewhere pulling fishing paraphernalia out of a flat tyre wondering wtf??


Con is on to it Craig. Contact garages/gas stations along the route, particularly either side of where you hit the frost heave. Hopefully you'll get some of your gear back.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

anselmo said:


> But you found your skeletool, so you got that going for you
> 
> (What's a skeletool?)
> 
> EDIT: a leatherman skeletool?


Yes, a leatherman.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bugger, sounds a bit cool still


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A mix of a diamonds or dust day by the sounds of that yarn.


----------

